# Recommendations re interpreter please?



## CarterUSM (May 1, 2013)

Hi

Could anyone recommend a Berlin-based interpreter, and give me an indication of the rates he/she is likely to charge? I am considering buying a property in the city, and to this end I will need to employ the services of a locally based interpreter. 

Many thanks in anticipation of your help.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't actually have a recommendation, sorry, but you likely won't have difficulty finding English-speaking real-estate agents and lawyers etc. in Berlin. There are firms that work with expats. No idea if they're good or an utter rip-off or anything like that, but they would at least take care of translation.


----------

